# Hi, we are new members!



## Steve&Jo (Dec 20, 2007)

Hello to everyone!
We have been registered with Wildcamping for motorhomes for a while but have only just got round to putting our registration to good use.
Let me introduce ourselves... we sold our house and left our jobs in May 2006 to travel some of Europe in our motorhome, we have a 2003 McLouis Glen 432. After spending 10 months living the dream in France, Italy, Spain and Portugal we returned to the UK for 7 weeks in March this year. We then left in April to work for Eurocamp near Venice, Italy. We are now back until the first week in Feb when we leave to work in the South of France.
I am 30 and my husband is 39, we are living for today and our only regret is not doing it sooner. 

Steve & Jo


----------



## lenny (Dec 20, 2007)

Hello and welcome Seve and Jo ,  How I envy you both and commend you on your venture. 

Good luck in your new careers...Lenny


----------



## alanval (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Steve & joe  what a lovely life you have.Our regret is we did`nt do the same yrs ago after spending 3 months in Europe we wished we could have just went on and on... We go back 3rd Feb for another 3 months.I say do it while you are young and able and the best of luck to you both..We did look at a house in france but really the upheavle now  I don`t think I could be bothered .Funny thing the family though it would be a brilliant idea!! either wanting shot of us or looking for cheap holidays lol...


 Val


----------



## sundown (Dec 20, 2007)

hi, steve & joe and welcome,
 and well done!, im sure many on this site would like to do what you have done.
My wife, angie, and I sold our house and business in 2004 
we were fed up  giving more to the govt. than we were getting
from them. its a pity we didn't take off to europe then, as you did.
we'd like to here of your travels & photos
enjoy the site
sundown


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi and welcome. I'm sure you'll find the site as friendly and helpful as I have.


----------



## loubylou (Dec 20, 2007)

*drooling*

Very envious of your travels.  Sounds great. Welcome to the  
site.
Lou


----------

